# Ghillie suit



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I think I want a ghillie. I looked online and saw a wide aray. Price from 50-300 dollars. sniper ghost ect, ect... I hunt with a cross bow. Any one have a suit or have any knowledge of them. Are they worth buying?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They are* HOT*, and it's nearly impossible to walk through the woods while wearing one.

If you hunt from a stand, and put it on AFTER you get there, it's great concealment.

They aren't hard to make from coveralls and strips of cloth


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a friend and author who has around 19 boone and crocket records using a ghillie . He does not hunt from a stand . Some are made from burlap . Smell is critical to get rid of , suit , etc . Stalking technique is critical . Make sure you use leafs , grass that is native to the area . You can even pattern your ghillie suit for winter hunting . Since you are using a cross bow you don't have to worry about the string getting caught on your clothing.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Military snipers learn how to make their own suits .


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Take a look at marc anthony dvd and youtube howto . He also has facebook page . Cabelas has ghillie suit alternatives .


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Dave, I've made several using a ground blind that usually cost around $20. Not the pop up tent like ground blinds but the long sheet type. I think there about 4 ft. high and about 12 ft. long. 

Fold the blind in the middle and cut a slit right in the middle just big enough to get your head through it. You'll wear the blind like a pancho. Half of it draped down in front of you, and the other half draped down behind you. Then put on a camo head net and you have a ghilli for about $25 total. 

I also took some old camo clothing and cut them in strips and tied the strips onto the pancho and the head net. And do like bearfoot said, "wait till you get to where your going to set up before you put it on". I've killed several deer using mine and also a few squirrels.

Forgot to mention: During gun season I wrap a florescent hunters vest around the tree I'm gonna be setting against. About 6 ft. off the ground above my head. For just incase someone sees something moving and decides to take a pot shot. Hopefully they'll see the blaze orange and know it must be a hunter setting their.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Drivers can't even see you when you are standing in the road in a ghillie suit!

Bigfoot Hoaxer Killed in Accident - Yahoo! News


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Here's DH in his ghillie suit, back in his hunting days. (Sorry, he couldn't remember the brand name. He did feel it was a worthwhile investment, though, especially for bowhunting! He is holding a crossbow in that pic.)


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I went to the grand opening of cabelas in Rodgers Ar and bought some misquitoe netting for the lining. I bought some camo burlap at wally world and I am now looking for the strings and probably have to cut the bush rag myself. OCB I will go look for the blind to morrow as that would work.. It may not look pretty but I am not looking for beauty. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> OCB I will go look for the blind to morrow as that would work.. It may not look pretty but I am not looking for beauty. Thank you all for your input.


Actually it's not a bad looking ghilli suit. If you have a bunch of old camo clothing and cut them up into strips and tie them onto the blind, it looks very good. I also tie the strips to the camo headnet. You'll look like the swamp monster!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

saw this on the net.

Testers wanted to try out a new 3d Ghillie camo outfit specifically designed with road side hunters in mind. . If you are interested let me know by E mail at [email protected]










 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> saw this on the net.
> 
> Testers wanted to try out a new 3d Ghillie camo outfit specifically designed with road side hunters in mind. . If you are interested let me know by E mail at [email protected]
> 
> ...


This is killing me...too funny.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

ghillies are a waste IMO
i'm a meat hunter, and i have sat down ON THE GROUND in jeans & my favorite blue flannel hunting shirt and shot deer from less than five yards away. in fact i don't think i've shot deer from farther than 30 yards in the last 15 years.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Pops2 said:


> ghillies are a waste IMO
> i'm a meat hunter, and i have sat down ON THE GROUND in jeans & my favorite blue flannel hunting shirt and shot deer from less than five yards away. in fact i don't think i've shot deer from farther than 30 yards in the last 15 years.


That's about the same way here. In fact about 3 years ago I discovered that faded black jeans blend in real well with the woodland tree areas. Since then I've been buying black jeans so when the get a little faded I can use them to hunt in. Also, either wear dark green, black, or dark grey shirt with the black jeans. With this combination sometime you can just set there next to a tree and deer will walk right by you and not even notice you. 

I guess this has to do with deer suppose to be color blind. They're suppose to see mostly black and grey when looking at things. I'm thinking what we mostly need is black and grey attire instead of green or brown camoflage.


----------

